
When Does Hospital Capacity Get Overwhelmed in USA? Germany? - troydavis
https://medium.com/@trentmc0/when-does-hospital-capacity-get-overwhelmed-in-usa-germany-a06cf2835f89
======
raxxorrax
In Germany, with privatization of hospitals, they more or less work under 100%
load in normal circumstances. And that would mean regular overtime for doctors
and nurses. You probably can imagine how quickly this would deteriorate if
more capacity would be needed.

On the bright side, companies tend to extract far less money from the
unhealthy. From outside it seems the US has reached a level of perversion
regarding medical costs that I cannot even begin to understand. But I guess
that the gig economy doesn't allow people to take off while ill, so that might
help hospitals again. Congratulations, I guess.

